# Nose changing when maxilla shifting from mewing



## cling (Feb 14, 2019)

Is it normal for your nose to change shape and become crooked when you can feel your maxilla shifting from mewing.


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

no


----------



## bolgin (Feb 14, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> no


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 14, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> no


----------



## cling (Feb 14, 2019)

I was listening to subliminals they must of brainwashed me lol.


----------



## Ropemaxing (Feb 14, 2019)

This mewing shit is getting old


----------



## Mansnob (Feb 14, 2019)

cling said:


> I was listening to subliminals they must of brainwashed me lol.


Subliminals are huge cope


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Feb 14, 2019)

Idk man, my midface has visibly shortened yet my dorsal hump hasn't changed even just a bit.






However, I've seen a mewing ascension on someone where the nose actually did change shape, went from a very subtlly downward curving nose to a straight nose. My theory is that the nose only will change shape if the cartilage isn't severely damaged.


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

cling said:


> I was listening to subliminals they must of brainwashed me lol.


>listens to subliminals 

lowest iq


----------



## androidcel (Feb 14, 2019)

cling said:


> I was listening to subliminals they must of brainwashed me lol.


did you ascend as gigachad?


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 14, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Subliminals are huge cope



desperate times call for desperate copes


----------



## cling (Feb 14, 2019)

androidcel said:


> did you ascend as gigachad?


lol subliminals are bunch of hypnotic shit they probly put negative thoughts in the head of the listener.


----------



## qwep (Feb 14, 2019)

Ropemaxing said:


> This mewing shit is getting old


Its placebo bullshit. Imagine thinking you could shift your maxilla by using your tongue


----------



## BornAgainChad (Feb 14, 2019)

cling said:


> Is it normal for your nose to change shape and become crooked when you can feel your maxilla shifting from mewing.


Yes. 

Your maxilla shifting will probably affect your nose since it's above your maxilla. 

If you see a slow and steady change, then your nose probably has changed from mewing. But if you see it instantly happening, then it's probably in your head.


----------



## Wool (Feb 14, 2019)

cling said:


> Is it normal for your nose to change shape and become crooked when you can feel your maxilla shifting from mewing.


squashes your nose up slightly. Only after prolonged mewing tho


----------



## Hunter (Feb 14, 2019)

HOW OLD ARE YOU?


----------



## fobos (Feb 14, 2019)

What are Subliminals


----------



## Apex (Feb 14, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> Subliminals are huge cope


it works. just look in the comment section of the vids


----------



## FaceandHFD (Feb 14, 2019)

If you actually move the maxilla, your nose changes.
I doubt it happened though ngl.


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 14, 2019)

Apex said:


> it works. just look in the comment section of the vids



They are just brainwashed. That’s what the real purpose is of sublimminals


----------



## Apex (Feb 14, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> They are just brainwashed. That’s what the real purpose is of sublimminals


it 'brainwashes' you in order for ur mind to produce the effects of the subliminal messaging


----------



## Mansnob (Feb 15, 2019)

Apex said:


> it 'brainwashes' you in order for ur mind to produce the effects of the subliminal messaging


It only makes you think you're improving. I guess if you wanna cope or feel better about yourself then Yea, but it doesn't do anything physically. If you just use some logic there's no way videos change your face at all.


----------



## Apex (Feb 15, 2019)

Mansnob said:


> It only makes you think you're improving. I guess if you wanna cope or feel better about yourself then Yea, but it doesn't do anything physically. If you just use some logic there's no way videos change your face at all.


i got a 9x6 dick from it.


----------

